# Impossible réinitialiser mot de passe



## soifdemac (20 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,
je ne m'étais pas servi de mon vieux PowerBook G 4 Aluminium depuis plus d'un an. Alors, problème, j'ai oublié les mots de passe. J'ai tout : disque de démarrage, disques installation et restauration de logiciels, disque Mac OS X, (version 10.0 et majoration 10,1) et j'ai même encore la facture... Ceci pour dire que ce n'est pas un mac tombé du camion...

J'ai tenté de réinitialiser le mot de passe (administrateur et mac user) Impossible, cela ne marche pas ! Je me retrouve systématiquement devant un écran ou l'on me demande mon mot de passe, ce que je fais, mais il est rejeté !

A l'aide Père Noël !
Merci


----------



## subsole (20 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour, je ne suis pas le Père Noël 
Problème AZERTY <=> QWERTY ?
Mets un MDP simple qui passe dans les deux modes, exemple pppp.
Tu pourras le changer par la suite, dans Préférences Système =>Comptes.


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Décembre 2011)

Ce ne serait pas cela ton problèmes ?

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=106482-fr


----------



## soifdemac (20 Décembre 2011)

Alors si ce n'est pas le Père Noël, merci petits Elfs du Père Noël d'avoir répondu aussi rapidement !
Alors, Subsole, je suis en AZERTY. Je vais essayer le mot de passe pppp. 
Moonwalker, je vais lire attentivement le lien que tu m'as donné, mais j'ai l'impression qu'il y a de ça.
Bon je m'y met et je vous tiens au courant.


----------

